# Honda GXV620 setting Timing



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

Trying to see if anybody can help me set the timing of a Honda GXV620 Vtwin engine. Appears that the cam shaft gears are made out of plastic and have finally stripped out. I can see a timing mark on the cam shaft gear but no marks on the cranckshaft gear. Does anybody out there have any esperience with rebuilding honda engines if so please help.

Chad


----------



## carrerajason (Oct 7, 2009)

call dave at deere park lawnmower...i dont have number handy...but he has been in business 30 years...if its a small engine


----------

